# 22g-23g, please help for the brew ratio



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

I know they said : 18g (D), 28g (W), 28-30s (T)

I try to use triple basket for Gaggia Classic. However, 22-23g seems still not enough to level the coffee before tamping

Have you ever brewed 23-24g ?

Could you please tell me how long I should brew?

Will it be longer than 28-30second? Weight?

Thanks


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it is more difficult to get results with a triple basket. At least for me the double basket helped to deliver better espressos.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Time remains constant irrespective of dose weight - adjust your grind accordingly. As for extracted weight - ristretto territory is 1:1.5 - 36grms. Normale is 1.2 - 48grms.

Why are you going for the triple basket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And is this with a naked of. Some larger baskets don't fit very well in spouted of ( unsure of whether this is the case or not with the gaggia )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I use the triple on my classic, 19-21g has always been plenty before tamping i have found.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Time remains constant irrespective of dose weight - adjust your grind accordingly. As for extracted weight - ristretto territory is 1:1.5 - 36grms. Normale is 1.2 - 48grms.
> 
> Why are you going for the triple basket?


Hi

thanks for your advice

Simply because I have bottomless PF and the triple basket included, I'd like to try to make 2 cups at time

I get tired of making one by one cup. It took my time and I was often late for work


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

JK009 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know they said : 18g (D), 28g (W), 28-30s (T)
> 
> ...


I've found that some grinders produce fluffier grinds than others and as such what appears to be a greater volume of grind that fill the basket more.

I've stopped levelling off of late and just settle the tamper on the mound, nutate and then tamp.

Give it a month and I'm sure i'll be back levelling off and not nutating or some such OCD variation.

As has been said earlier multitiply the dose weight by about 1.6 to get a ball park extraction weight


----------

